# Got me new gear Smok TFV4 & IPV 3 LI



## Crashdan

So after the incident with my cuz and the pool i got some new gear.
Smok TFV4 & IPV 3 LI








Thanks @Lim Dragon Vape!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Enjoy the new gear!

Love the smok tfv4 (tri and quad standard coils are great!).

The RBA single and duel builds are also easy to do/fit - these help curb the thirst of the stock coils... just a heads up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow!
Enjoy @Crashdan
See you on Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Crashdan said:


> So after the incident with my cuz and the pool i got some new gear.
> Smok TFV4 & IPV 3 LI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Lim Dragon Vape!!!


Good choices,stay dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Tfv4 mini is a great tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

I have the exact same setup. great combo. get a sleeve asap though, this mod is a scratch magnet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crashdan

Finally got my own charger. So things are working well now!
Noticed that the 4 coil does chow alot of juice but enjoying it alot more then my small setup that went swimming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

